# HDMI -> DVI Question



## cpjames (Feb 22, 2001)

Hi Guys,

I appreciate this is a bit off topic but I know what AV nuts you all lare Im sure someone will have an answer.

I have a sky HD box connecting to an LG R2-37LZ31 TV using a HDMI -> DVI lead.

However I don't seem to get any sound out of the TV using this setup. The picture is fine but the only way I can get sound is to switch on my Surround setup which is ok but I dont always want it switched on I want to be able to just have the TV on using its own speakers...

Does anyone know if this conversion would carry the sound or only the image?? Or does anyone have any ideas as to what the problem may be?

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## mchief (Sep 10, 2005)

DVI is video only - you will need to run RCA audio cables from the Cable Box to the TV


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

Sorry this does not answer the question but can Tivo control a SKY HD box ?(reliably and completely)


----------



## cpjames (Feb 22, 2001)

Hi mchief,

Thanks for your response. I can run separate cables to the TV but I can't see how to get the TV to route those audio inputs to the TV's speakers whilst using the Video from the DVI input.

hmmm....

Chris


----------



## TTL32 (Aug 11, 2006)

Most TVs - well my two anyway - have stereo phono inputs associated with the DVI video input.


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

cpjames said:


> Hi mchief,
> 
> Thanks for your response. I can run separate cables to the TV but I can't see how to get the TV to route those audio inputs to the TV's speakers whilst using the Video from the DVI input.
> 
> ...


It might be a 3.5mm Stereo Jack marked PC Audio rather than a set of Phono sockets.


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

geekspeak said:


> Sorry this does not answer the question but can Tivo control a SKY HD box ?(reliably and completely)


No different to a Sky plus box - so almost all functions can be controlled.

Can't enter your pin, unless someone has written a very clever hack.


----------

